# riding whilst pregnant



## nickyb (15 October 2008)

i am currently nearly 4 months pregnant and still riding. i plan to carry on for as long as i can and if possible get my boy fit enough for my trainer to start the season in march, however by then i will be 8 months, are you able to still ride at this stage? anyone had first hand experience that could shed some light?


----------



## CSYMolly (15 October 2008)

My instructor rode up till about 3 days before she gave birth.  A friend lasted till 7 months and then was too uncomfortable, I don't think its so much what you're allowed as what your body will allow.  Congrats though, I know I'd try ride as long as I could cos I'm stroppy like that!!


----------



## TableDancer (15 October 2008)

I've got 2 children, rode as long as I could with both. The first time I stoppped at about 7 months but only because we were living in Singapore at the time, came back to the UK then for a holiday, when we got back to Singapore 6 weeks before due date I'd had a break from riding for a few weeks and didn't feel I could start again - I think if I'd continued to do it every day I would have been fine for longer. Second time you do get fatter quicker 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but I kept going till about 7.5 months. Same as you, I was doing fitness work for my horse who was going to Matt Ryan to compete for the spring. So you may well get to 8 months and beyond, but you should listen to your body if it wants to stop a bit earlier 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I found things like sitting trot got uncomfortable (stitch 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and your balance does change, aftert all, you've got quite a big heavy lump sitting in front of you! Be sensible too, the second time round I did Weston on two horses at 3 months pregnant, felt like sh*t and one was in the 1*, 1 in the 2* so I had 2 courses to walk etc. But we survived and I went on jumping till just before Christmas, on very experienced horses, then I had quite a heavy fall with one at Solihull BSJA (if they'd known I was pregnant they would have been horrified 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) so decided I'd better stop... With hindsight, should probably have stopped before that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ditto riding babies/really sharp numbers etc, basically falling off is not a great idea: unlikely to hurt the baby, but small risk, but also all your ligaments etc are softer so you are more likely to hurt yourself. Congratulations and Good luck


----------



## mccarron6769 (15 October 2008)

I have a friend who rode while pregnant but about 2 1/2 months before she was due she had a fall.  Both her and the baby were ok but she ended up having a very long and difficult birth.  She was told that her stomach muscles being so strong from riding contributed to her struggling to get the baby out.  I think there are loads of people do it but I guess its always a risk unless your horse is totally bombproof.


----------



## walker1234 (15 October 2008)

I rode until 7 months and was still doing fast work up until then but it was tiring as sitting out of the saddle and leaning forward with that weight really ached my back. It was also difficult getting off though not on.  I could have carried on riding after and just doing sedate work but tbh thats just not me and I knew I'd had enough anyway so I called it a day.  I also competed XC and BSJA till 5 months and I rode within a week of giving birth.


----------



## Jo C (15 October 2008)

I rode up until 8 months happily although had to perfect getting off by swinging my leg forwards. One day I got on and just felt really uncomfortable so stopped. I don't think you can really give yourself a time limit your body will let you know as someone said here previously.


----------



## arry (15 October 2008)

I have only just found out im pregnant. Dont have my own horse at the moment (the pregnancy was planned!), so just riding at the local riding school.

I have been advised by the owner just to listen to my body, and carry on riding as long as its comfortable (although no jumping at all, and Im only allowed to ride the bombproof horses).

I know my instructor was competing at BSJA the week she gave birth, although she couldnt fasten her jacket of jods properly.


----------



## Daisychain (15 October 2008)

I rode until 4 months, personally i dont think its worth the risk of falling off, you would never forgive yourself.


----------



## Blakesmum2 (15 October 2008)

I evented until I was 5 months and showjumped until six months gone.

I rode until a week before my due date and only stopped as I couldn't get off without being pulled sideways from the horse by my OH and didn't want the horse to put it's back out 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I fell 3 times while pregnant and my midwife said as long as I didn't land on my bump babies are very well cushioned. My friend did everything by the book, stopped riding and still had a miscarriage. Midwife said that if a baby is fit and healthy it takes a hell of a lot to cause problems. Another friend was involved in a serious RTA, she had to be cut out of the wreckage, had multiple injuries including a fractured pelvis, when she was 5/6 months pregnant. Her daughter turned 21 recently and is embarking on a high flying career in London.

Personally I had a 4 hour labour (very short for a first baby) and an easy delivery, which they put down to me being very fit. Scott was a healthy baby weighing in at just over 7 lbs.

My son is now 9, and has had no major health issues, he is midly dyslexic, but as that runs on both sides of the family you can't blame riding for that one!

It's something you have to decide for yourself though and good luck with your pregnancy


----------



## faj1 (15 October 2008)

I evented until five months and stopped when it just didnt feel right , but i rode three the day my son was born, i mounted and dismounted on to a bale of straw , i must admit my bump was q small though and it didnt affect my labour my son was born in 2 1/2 hours and i was back riding within a few days. your body will tell you how much you should be doing.


----------



## walker1234 (15 October 2008)

interesting people saying about short labours, mine was 1.5 hours.  I wonder if it does have anything to do with fitness levels?


----------



## AutumnRose (15 October 2008)

I dont have and children myself but my trainer had a baby earlier this year and only had a 4 hour labour. Maybe riding is a contributor to this?


----------



## Arabelle (15 October 2008)

I rode when pregnant and had a 2 hour labour - admittedly it was my 3rd child!  I think being fit helped (but it didn't stop it hurting!).
A


----------



## 1588 (15 October 2008)

I stoppped almost straight away cos it felt like the right thing to do but tbh I think I could've gone til about 6 mnths as with only 1 month left to go now it feels like i've been off for years.

Good luck and congrats


----------



## Jo C (15 October 2008)

Hate to say it and upset the trend but my labour went on for hours and hours, well about 13!


----------



## alwaysbroke (15 October 2008)

Rode until 7 days berfore birth, had a 3 hr labour.
Previous labours while not riding were 24 and 20 hrs!
Midwife was happy for me to ride through pregnancy as I was riding at least 4 horses a day before being pregnant, she wouldnt have been happy if I had started riding after I was pregnant


----------



## Daisychain (16 October 2008)

Be warned riding makes it harder to give birth in your nether regions!  My midwife asked me if i rode, when giving birth to my first, apparently you can tell as its alot stronger tissue down there!  But i was 10cm dilated when arriving at hospital and he arrived 3hrs later (no pain relief either  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------

